# I'm liking the upgrade coupon, H113!



## rrdude (Dec 3, 2010)

I upgraded all five of us to BC on tomorrow AM's Regional, 164 BWI toNYP, and then upgraded all five of us on Sunday's Acela, #2225 home.But I bought tix from NYP to WAS, so I'd get the 750 bonus, ('cause BWI is not a city-pair...) it was only$25 more, for all five tickets.

 

For me personally, this will be trips # 9 and # 10, in the Ten-for-Ten,so that will get me another 10,000 bonus, plus the two-fer on the tripsthemselves. AND, I get to look like a big shot, and treat my kids to FCon AE.

 

Dad's gonna be looking GOOD this Sunday nite!

Let's see 9,332 current rail points, plus 750........Yep, That makes me Select+ for 2011. Couldn't have done it without some GREAT tips from a number of posters here! Thanks to all who have helped "point me in the right direction".


----------



## AlanB (Dec 4, 2010)

Gulp! 

That coupon, unlike the coupons for the Club Acela, requires 1 coupon for each ticket; not per reservation. So you need a total of ten coupons!  Please tell me that you either brought some or had some kind soul(s) send you some. Otherwise you could be in for a major disapointment. 

If you got an actual ticket agent, and not a phone agent, to issue those tickets without all those coupons; then you are a very, very lucky person.


----------



## amamba (Dec 5, 2010)

Sounds like he is using the phone process and that something is going on where he is going to be able to print them out at the quik-trak. I have mentioned before that I think its unethical....but then I got flamed. I still think its unethical to use one coupon for 10 upgrades, especially on acela first class because that is a major revenue loss for amtrak. The coupons were specifically designed to be turned in - one per ticket - and I don't think its a "loophole" to use them multiple times.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 5, 2010)

When I've tried to print out 2 upgraded (over the phone) AE tickets at a QT (where the printed confirmation said Acela First), it wouldn't let me do it at all! It gave me the message "See Agent" - and they took both coupons!


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Dec 5, 2010)

I had some pretty amazing luck with the AGR coupons yesterday. I called about a half hour before my trip hoping to just upgrade one way, but the phone agent insisted it was a round trip upgrade. I still have 2 AGR upgrade coupons so I figured hey okay I'll take the chance. After he upgraded me on both legs I went to pick up my tickets in Niagara Falls the agent didn't ask me for them even though I had them in my hand....then when I got to Albany I traded in my upgraded ticket for an earlier train where he handed me another BC class ticket, and didn't charge me anything extra. Maybe its because I'm not on the Northeast Corridor ticket agents seems to not deal with this a lot, or I had really good luck.


----------



## rrdude (Dec 5, 2010)

AlanB said:


> Gulp!
> 
> That coupon, unlike the coupons for the Club Acela, requires 1 coupon for each ticket; not per reservation. So you need a total of ten coupons!  Please tell me that you either brought some or had some kind soul(s) send you some. Otherwise you could be in for a major disapointment.
> 
> If you got an actual ticket agent, and not a phone agent, to issue those tickets without all those coupons; then you are a very, very lucky person.


Long story short, we did have four of the H113 coupons, and they didn't ask for them on the Regionals, or else I really Would have been screwed. As it was I only had to buy one FC upgrade, but still a pretty good deal, four FC Acella upgrades.....


----------

